# CSS Criton 1TD Build Thread.



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

I recently got my self a CSS Criton 1TD kit. Been a while as i have been building MANY other pairs of speakers & amplifiers I thought I would do a build thread of these pretty sweet little speakers. 

First off, I have to say I LOVE THIS 7" woofer, best bang for the buck and I have used it in a few of my other builds and just love the driver. 

Pictures and more to come in a few hours, just need to upload my photos and a video..

Link to the Product  

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=Criton 1TD


----------



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

Here we go, photos are uploaded  

Speaker box's built and got some filler on them to make them all smooth for the Veneer. 










Sanded.



















Positioning the drivers, 










Built the crossovers, Used some clear 1/2" lexan from the plastic shop. 










Installed and glue'd into their new home  










Stuffing...










Few more pictures to come, I don't have the veneer yet still picking some out. But they are well broken in and have lots of hours on them.. :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you must have 5 posts in order to be able to post pictures. You can do that easily in the post padding thread. We love a good build thread, looking forward to the pics! Welcome aboard, glad to have you with us.


----------



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonto said:


> I think you must have 5 posts in order to be able to post pictures. You can do that easily in the post padding thread. We love a good build thread, looking forward to the pics! Welcome aboard, glad to have you with us.


Yeah that's what i figured


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

1 more and your legal!!!


----------



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonto said:


> 1 more and your legal!!!


LOL woo hoo!

Then I can make more threads of all my speaker projects  My hands are going to get sore after all that typing LOL !!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

more-speakers said:


> I recently got my self a CSS Criton 1TD kit. Been a while as i have been building MANY other pairs of speakers & amplifiers I thought I would do a build thread of these pretty sweet little speakers.
> 
> First off, I have to say I LOVE THIS 7" woofer, best bang for the buck and I have used it in a few of my other builds and just love the driver.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,

Thanks for posting this. We're going to run a special on this kit shortly so everybody keep watching.

Bob


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Bob, can you put a link in your signature to your web site, I'm having a bit of difficulty getting to it! Make it easy on us. That is, if that's allowed.


----------



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Hey Bob, can you put a link in your signature to your web site, I'm having a bit of difficulty getting to it! Make it easy on us. That is, if that's allowed.


http://www.creativesound.ca  

Awesome place to buy stuff from and BOB rocks  

Bob, sure wish you had some 8" subwoofer drivers i have a few ideas for some sub's that people might be interested in for kits.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

more-speakers said:


> http://www.creativesound.ca
> 
> Awesome place to buy stuff from and BOB rocks
> 
> Bob, sure wish you had some 8" subwoofer drivers i have a few ideas for some sub's that people might be interested in for kits.


Thanks You could look at Solen or others where I might be able to provide good pricing.


----------



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

Creative Sound said:


> Thanks You could look at Solen or others where I might be able to provide good pricing.


Yup I'll look tonight. 

Any word on those Class D amps ?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

more-speakers said:


> Yup I'll look tonight.
> 
> Any word on those Class D amps ?


Didn't get to test them yet.


----------



## more-speakers (Aug 30, 2016)

Here are the speakers setup and me Enjoying them  Pretty sweet speakers.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

more-speakers said:


> I recently got my self a CSS Criton 1TD kit. Been a while as i have been building MANY other pairs of speakers & amplifiers I thought I would do a build thread of these pretty sweet little speakers.
> 
> First off, I have to say I LOVE THIS 7" woofer, best bang for the buck and I have used it in a few of my other builds and just love the driver.
> 
> ...


As promised, I've lowered the price of this kit as a "Back to School" special. Check the link above.

Bob


----------

